
Show HN: Automated Bundle Update with Descriptive Pull Request for Ruby Projects - winstonyw
https://www.deppbot.com/
======
winstonyw
An example Pull Request looks like this: [https://github.com/ruby-bench/ruby-
bench-web/pull/122](https://github.com/ruby-bench/ruby-bench-web/pull/122)

------
timfeng
great one

